# Antique logging pictures



## sledrat (Feb 12, 2013)

well folks been surfing the web alot come across alot of antique logging pictures
I have to post them

here we go





































######################################/attachment.php?attachmentid=78310&d=1302479623


----------



## sledrat (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## CRE1992 (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome pictures, however I do feel horrible for those 2 horses pulling that massive load of logs!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Wolfcsm (Feb 12, 2013)

Great pictures!

Hal


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Cinch (Feb 12, 2013)

VERY cool pics! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## o8f150 (Feb 12, 2013)

thats a lot of wood,,, hey wait,, thats what my wife says too


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Feb 12, 2013)

Check out pictures by Darius Kinsey. He did a Wondeful job documenting pacific northwest logging on glass plates. I have two of his books.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## darren_palms (Feb 12, 2013)

View attachment 278909
View attachment 278910
View attachment 278911


----------



## Samlock (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



Fear, horror and fright!


----------



## twochains (Feb 13, 2013)

Really great pictures gentlemen! Thanks for sharing! DOT and OSHA would have had a stroke if they had ever run across anything like that! LOL!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 13, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 13, 2013)

View attachment 279038


----------



## Warped5 (Feb 13, 2013)

rmihalek said:


> View attachment 279038



Reminds me of a girl I once dated.


























WOW, could she talk!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 13, 2013)

Very cool thread. Those trucks have some ridiculous looking loads on them. Keep posting more pictures, I really enjoy them.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Kool pics.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 13, 2013)

Those guys make loggers today look like they are haulin lincoln logs.


----------



## R DeLawter (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like it didn't take long to find out if you were a real man in those days.
I also am amazed at the loads put on the trucks.


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 13, 2013)

Real neat pic's

Some of those log trucks reminds me of the north end of Vancouver Island


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 13, 2013)

Coool stuff. I'm still happy cutting broom sticks though hahaha.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Coool stuff. I'm still happy cutting broom sticks though hahaha.



Eastwood- A Man's Got to Know his Limitations - YouTube


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Feb 13, 2013)

View attachment 279058
View attachment 279059
View attachment 279060


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 13, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Eastwood- A Man's Got to Know his Limitations - YouTube



Skys the limit Randy. You'd like what we found in the woods today.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Skys the limit Randy. You'd like what we found in the woods today.



was it made out of wood?


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 13, 2013)

Some was indeed, smelled like pinesol. Been on the hunt ever since I got back east. But the prize was cased in glass!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## floyd (Feb 15, 2013)

That load pulled by a team is on ice...worry more about stopping at the other end.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 15, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



Now, that's absolutely mind blowing piece of timber.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's a big 'un cut not so long ago. I refurb'd the big Homelite that was used to fell this Redwood in 1986. Cazadero, California. About 20-30 minutes drive from me. I believe the date stamp on the photos is from Norm's camera when he photographed the original 'hard copy' pictures.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> My good buddy's dad fell that tree in 86. Took two 966 loader's to load each log, and a cat had to help the low bed in, and out of the haul road. Was a big local thing where I grew up, we all looke'd up to him, and they did a big write up in the local papers. He used a 056, and a 750 homelite.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 16, 2013)

Saw mills


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 16, 2013)

ray benson said:


> cat logging.


 :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## 1270d (Feb 16, 2013)

Great photos. Thanks for posting them. 
On another note, are there any large picture books with these kind of photos? I wouldn't mind getting one or two as coffee table decor.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 17, 2013)

1270d said:


> Great photos. Thanks for posting them.
> On another note, are there any large picture books with these kind of photos? I wouldn't mind getting one or two as coffee table decor.



Thanks,
There is a lot of logging books for sale of different sizes.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 17, 2013)

ray benson said:


> more photos.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 17, 2013)

Saw mills


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 17, 2013)

ray benson said:


> Thought this awesome.


 :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)

ray benson said:


> Few more.


 :smile2:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## fir (Feb 18, 2013)

ah the good old west coast can/usa.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## derwoodii (Feb 18, 2013)

wow just wow I got to the end here and have run out of aww and inspired by the shear courage n strength of them blokes gear n trucks


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 18, 2013)

I've said it before I'll say it again,awesome pictures. I really enjoy seeing these, can't even imagine these folks cutting these monsters down with misery whips. I love the old trucks, it must have been quite a ride driving them with those huge loads. Heck this load in my 1964 international was a handfull.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 18, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I've said it before I'll say it again,awesome pictures. I really enjoy seeing these, can't even imagine these folks cutting these monsters down with misery whips. I love the old trucks, it must have been quite a ride driving them with those huge loads. Heck this load in my 1964 international was a handfull.



Andy, I see at least three more saddles on that load. Load it up! If you're going to town you might as well take some wood with you.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 18, 2013)

This isn't an antique logging picture but if you like these old trucks as I do i'm sure you will like this picture. It is my 1947 Dodge 2 ton truck parked for the winter out behind my house, we just had an ice storm and it looked so cool outside.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 18, 2013)

looks like lot of those pics are from close to here ,i see forks wa on door of a truck ,and olympic natl park on bottom of some pics ,heres a few oldies i got in an email a while back View attachment 279910
View attachment 279911
View attachment 279912
View attachment 279913
View attachment 279914


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 18, 2013)

more pics View attachment 279915
View attachment 279916
View attachment 279917


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 18, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> This isn't an antique logging picture but if you like these old trucks as I do i'm sure you will like this picture. It is my 1947 Dodge 2 ton truck parked for the winter out behind my house, we just had an ice storm and it looked so cool outside.



a guy down the road from here has an old truck like yours with log bunks ,they had cool cabs back then


----------



## OlympicYJ (Feb 18, 2013)

I see there were some Andersn pics there. My uncle set chokers one summer for Anderson in the 60's. His camp was on the Clearwater. DNR and Rayonier ground mostly. I can't remember when his show shut down.

Good pics. See allot of familiar ones in there.


----------



## strangersfaces (Feb 18, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



30 years ago I would have known at once what make and year of truck this was, but my recall is off today. I'm thinking 39ish..., resembling Chevy, but not quite.....?

Anybody here know, off the top?


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## R DeLawter (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't get tired of looking at those big timber pictures.
I'm 67 now and shoulders are shot but I was never man enough to do that high work.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>




Down town Darrington Warshington, old hardware store on the left, and Whitehorse mountain framing the veiw, Probably got kin in this here picture...


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 21, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Down town Darrington Warshington, old hardware store on the left, and Whitehorse mountain framing the veiw, Probably got kin in this here picture...



I haven't been to Darington since Xmas but it sure looks like Darington many years ago


That street is pretty lonely now adays


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 21, 2013)

I still have family up there... so I'm in town couple times a year, hasn't changed much from that picture though, rail road is gone, Skidder's cafe? is on the left just past where the R-R was...Red Top tavern would be on the right (if it hasn't fell down yet) and the street got paved some time shortly after this pic was taken, so there are real side walks and stuff... but yeah Darlict town is kinda sad now... Though they still put on a parade every 4th of july.


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 21, 2013)

Growing up folks had a cabin just up river about 2 miles I spent lots of time there

Cabin was about 1/2 mile up river from the old log yard just past the dog leg in the road on the river side of the road


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 21, 2013)

If its where I'm thinking is it still there? helped some peeps move out in a hurry back in high school, river was getting deeper and the house we worked on had a nice ceder tree working its way through the dining room into the kitchen, we didn't save the china...


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 21, 2013)

There is a new cabin were it use to be 

This was back in the late 60's early 70's cabin was sold when I went to school in Cali back in the 70's 

We lost about 75 feet of bank back then 

I use to fish up there with Fureman H old mayor


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 21, 2013)

that predates me, ma's side of the family has been there since the late 50's early 60's, but I didnt roll in until 88-89, just in time to watch the big ugly strike at summit and g+d, and then the spotted chicken happened and it was all over...


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 23, 2013)

It's interesting to look at the butt end of the logs where the hinge wood is to see how they did the felling. Some hinges are halfway through the log whereas other logs have the hinge not even 1/4 of the way through the log. I'm sure it all was based on how the log was positioned on the hill.

Another thought: it doesn't look like obesity was an issue in any of these photos. I remember reading that some of these men consumed upwards of 9,000 calories per day, yet they were thin as a crosscut saw.


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 23, 2013)

See it in action!

[video=youtube;HrIHoBp-lsc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrIHoBp-lsc[/video]


----------



## Gologit (Feb 23, 2013)

rmihalek said:


> Another thought: it doesn't look like obesity was an issue in any of these photos. I remember reading that some of these men consumed upwards of 9,000 calories per day, yet they were thin as a crosscut saw.



Tradition holds that a fat man in the woods was considered bad luck. The only exception to that was the camp cook. A skinny cook was looked upon with suspicion.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Tradition holds that a fat man in the woods was considered bad luck. The only exception to that was the camp cook. A skinny cook was looked upon with suspicion.



You say'n I'm fat or just bad luck?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 23, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> You say'n I'm fat or just bad luck?



Now just how the hell can I answer that question and stay out of trouble? That's like the question from the wife..."Honey, do I look like I've lost weight?" I usually just start coughing and pretend that I have to get outside real quick.

Some questions there are no right answers for.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 24, 2013)

A train of 20 horses pulling wood over the lake Päijänne to the paper mill in 1930's.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 24, 2013)

Two horsemen, cutters and foreman posing in 20's.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 24, 2013)

Phoenix Centipede locomotive in Savukoski 1913.


----------



## paccity (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Incomplete (Feb 24, 2013)

Snitched from that yellow National rag:
View attachment 281152


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)

Cordwood-flum.










Log deck


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 5, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



The good old days before OSHA.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)

Loading logs










Logging camp





Log dump





Log dump


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)

Log dump


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## H 2 H (Mar 12, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



This wouldn't be on the Skagit River would it ?


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 14, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> This wouldn't be on the Skagit River would it ?



It could be but I would not know.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 18, 2013)

[url]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/forestry-logging-forum/48895d1176413833-log-load-134-jpg[/url][.img]

[img]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/forestry-logging-forum/48898d1176414104-log-load-136-jpg


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 18, 2013)

Hume Mill


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## promac850 (Mar 18, 2013)

Apologies for the interruption, but how do I save this entire thread to a flash drive?


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 18, 2013)

The University of Washington Library has a host of pictures online about logging (here in the PNW)


----------



## DavdH (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes they do here is a start

::: Clark Kinsey Photographs Collection :::


----------



## sledrat (Mar 18, 2013)

Man oh man sure like the train logging pics!! Cool stuff!


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 20, 2013)

Probably not "antique" but a view of the estuary of the Campbell River taken some 50 years ago or so certainly shows how much wood was either milled or processed there.
This is a pic of a pic so not too clear but still gives an idea.
The framed pic is in the Ideal Café, shown in the lower left of the pic with cars around it.
Pretty heady days logging back then.







Take care.


----------

